

Turkey's Erdogan offers 'condolences' over Armenian WWI deaths - wslh
http://www.haaretz.com/news/middle-east/1.586910

======
higherpurpose
I think the reason this is so "unexpected" is because no one believe he would
do it, which means there's a high chance this is a well planned PR message to
fix his image.

------
bediger4000
Yeah, suck it, Serdar Argic!

